# where to buy betta fish online?



## Itsonme (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm looking for a trusted website where you can buy bettas from and you can see pictures of the actual betta you are purchasing and they treat them well and ship safe and quickly.

I really want to hand pick my next betta, any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

aquabid.com if you haven't tried it, most of the fish there are from Thailand and are GORGEOUS. However bringing in one fish will cost you about $50-60, or more depending on where you live. If you want something cheaper, it'd help to know what country you are located in to help point you in the direction of a breeder in your country. On aquabid, basementbettas is a popular breeder from the states, as is chard56 (a member on this site).


----------



## Itsonme (Sep 3, 2010)

Olympia said:


> aquabid.com if you haven't tried it, most of the fish there are from Thailand and are GORGEOUS. However bringing in one fish will cost you about $50-60, or more depending on where you live. If you want something cheaper, it'd help to know what country you are located in to help point you in the direction of a breeder in your country. On aquabid, basementbettas is a popular breeder from the states, as is chard56 (a member on this site).


I live in the USA (Florida), can you link me to chard56 website or this basement betta


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?=100=115=120&1&cg
They would be on here. Just click on the tail type you want, and then scroll to where the page numbers are, click "all." Then go to the top, on the blue bar where it says "Seller" click that and they will be in alphabetical order, showing fish on here.
Chard56 you can contact through this site, they are a member here


----------



## Itsonme (Sep 3, 2010)

ok thankyou for the advice basementbetta only appears to be selling females atm and chard56 has alot of red bettas 

i really want to find a large halfmoon betta who is either white with black accents green or orange 

im definitely ganna keep an eye on this site


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I only have Canadian breeders saved right now, but there are lot's of American ones, I'm sure someone else can send you some more breeders websites.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

if you go to the advanced search on AB there's an option to search by seller's location


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

And you can watch the classified section of this forum, sometimes people have to re-home thier bettas due to moving and stuff, and breeders will have thier stock and prices up. I have mine up there right now...


----------



## Itsonme (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks evil i took at look at yours what I truely want is a cross between HM and DT or HM and CT but i dont see enough cross-breeds 

the HM DT have the largest fins atleast from what i've seen and thats what i want i suspect i will be looking for a long time for one of them


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

well the genetics of some of those tail types make it so that when you cross breed you get one, or the other, or both, but not a blend. I did see a nice HM - CT - PK on aquabid earlier, was listed under HMPK


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you want large fins on aquabid, try searching for betta labeled OHM- this is "over half moon" which is when the tail is over 180 when fully spread out


----------

